# Illegible Schematic



## snooked321 (Oct 4, 2009)

I had a call yesterday on a YORK HP B2CH090A25A and stage two compressor valves are bad. This unit has been worked on several times in the past and the schematic is illegible. Can someone help me out with a schematic or a site were i can obtain one for this unit?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

My PDF's jump from an 060 to a 180.

I can send you either one, but I have nothing on the 090.

You can have your local distributor sign you up on UPGnet, and get access to all of their diagrams and specs.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Check inside the electrical panel


----------

